# Cheapest place to by a Mont Blanc



## man71

I'm looking for a lower end Mont Blanc fountain pen. Ideas of where to look?


----------



## Monocrom

I used to work as a sales associate in a high-end pen shop. Honestly, and I know you're not going to want to hear this, but other than their yearly Limited Editions M.B. isn't worth the money.

I've actually seen fake M.B. pens that were better than the real thing. And this is especially so with regards to their Solitaire line. We used to have customers come in, angry as Hell, that they dropped their Solitaires made from "Precious Resin" onto the sidewalk . . . and the pens literally shattered! Not cracked. Shattered. In my situation, I worked at Colorado Pen Company, store #30. There was (and still is) a M.B. boutique just upstairs from us. When the customers learned they could deal directly with M.B., they were happy.

Honestly, the M.B. employees actually hated us. We didn't care. Their product, their angry customer, their issue as far as we were concerned.

Picture buying a fake Rolex watch, and it turns out to be better quality than the real thing. Yeah, not going to happen. Not even remotely. With M.B.'s lower end pens, it happens all the time. If you want a great fountain pen from a German company, I recommend Pelikan. If you want a status symbol with no substance behind it, best place to get an M.B. is on a street corner in the shadier areas of your community.


----------



## Shangas

Why don't you buy a regular fountain pen? Sheaffer, Waterman and Parker make top-quality instruments. As do companies like Visconti and Caran d'Ache. Don't restrict yourself. 

Of course, if you're SPECIFICALLY after the classic black & gold Meisterstuck, then go right ahead, but as Monocrom says, even the cheaper ones are pretty damn expensive.


----------



## Packleader

Thanks for sharing some good advice. :-!

Best wishes,
Packleader


----------



## bakesman

My wife bought me a Generations Mount Blanc for Christmas. She bought it at Costco for $169. It's a decent pen but I dont think its really worth the cost. I have a few other pens that cost less but are much better quality. I do like having a mount Blanc and I think thats about a inexpensive as your going to find a new one.


----------



## Monocrom

MB's two least expensive lines are just over $100 for the bp versions. Still horribly overpriced for what you get though.


----------



## draeroheli

You can put Montblanc pens on Google search and there are plenty of shops selling Montblanc pens on line. You can find a reasonable priced items from there. 

E bay auction site also sells Montblanc pens but you will have to be careful with counterfeit pens from China. 

Good luck with your purchase.

Htin


----------



## orfew

Whatever you do, do not buy a Montblanc. They are absolutely horrible. That is why I have 16 of them and will never buy another brand of pen. That said, still do not buy one for all of the above reasons. In addition, it leaves more for me.


----------



## Monocrom

orfew said:


> Whatever you do, do not buy a Montblanc. They are absolutely horrible. That is why I have 16 of them and will never buy another brand of pen. That said, still do not buy one for all of the above reasons. In addition, it leaves more for me.


Well, as mentioned above, their yearly Limited Editions are worth it. But if anyone wants to own a Solitaire, I'd at least recommend buying the S.S. version. That way, if you accidentally drop it on the sidewalk; it won't literally shatter the way the resin one usually does. Nothing wrong with over-paying for something you truly want. Just as long as one is aware of it.


----------



## goodguy

I will devide this post into 2.
First post if MB pens are worth being bought
Second where to buy them.

1.Should you buy a MB pen and if so why ?
A common line among some pen collectors.......

MB pens are very expensive and are more expensive then other pens so why get it.

WRONG!!!

MB pens are not mor expensive then other high end pen makers.
Omas, Pelikan, Visconti, Tibaldi, Stipula.....etc
Comparing similar models of these high pen makers and others you will find MB has roughly same prices then the others and many times they are actualy cheapper then others.
I owned lots of MB pens 221, 146, 149 and the entire Writers Edition (limited edition) pens like the Hemingway, Proust, Agatha, Fitzgerald...etc
All these pens LE and regular edition were fantastic, fabolous writers and kept very good value, were easy to sell and overall I couldnt be happier.
So if you like a MB pen I say GET IT!!!
I personally wouldnt bother buying a new MB, I would get a used one.

Where to get them ?

Here are few good places

1. www.fountainpennetwork.com
2. Chatterley Pens & Pen Time

Ebay is always a good place but you should be more careful there as some models were faked and ebay is a good place to dump fakes.

If you want any more MB advise please PM me, I will be more then happy to share my experience with you.


----------



## Monocrom

Excellent point about MB pens tending to be cheaper than pens from other recognized high quality pen brands. Once again, there's a reason for that.

Other than their yearly Limited Editions, the quality is garbage. I sold them long enough to learn that from experience. Had enough angry customers who dropped their MB pens on the sidewalk to learn that the pens are far from what folks believe them to be. With brands such as Omas, and Pelikan; the quality actually is there. Hence the generally higher prices. True, MB pens hold their value incredibly well. This is mainly due to Rolex-level marketing. MB is the Rolex of pens (in terms of marketing). Everyone knows Rolex. The guy wearing one on his wrist is far more likely to be interested in a status symbol that conveys a certain image, than be interested in which movement is in the watch. It's been pointed out by other members that some Rolex owners are genuinely surprised to learn that their new timepieces aren't quartz.

The situation with MB is the same. *Everyone* and their dog knows MB. Even before I officially began my job of selling high-end pens for a living, I had acquaintances who literally knew nothing about quality writing instruments asking me if I could get them large discounts on MB pens. When your marketing is successful to that extreme degree, yes; your products will retain their value very well . . . Even if they're horribly lacking in quality. As I mentioned in a previous post, you don't see fake Rolex watches that are actually better quality than the real thing. However, yes; I have encountered fake MB pens that were indeed made better than the real thing.


----------



## AndyParker

I agree with some of the points being raised here.

I purchased the timewalker 100 year anniversary edition. If i'm honest it i bought it because of the brand and the instant recognition that it receives above anything else.

So far the clip has snapped half way down which is an £80 repair. The black piece on the underneath of the nib has fallen off. And then last week it fell out of my bag whilst getting out of the car and fell onto a concrete floor from no more than 2.5 feet high - the resin smashed into three seperate pieces. MB won't quote a repair price until i send it in.

Having said this - i would probably still buy it all over again even knowing what i know now. It's just one of those irrationalities :-s

Re the OP - i purchased mine whilst on holiday in the carribean which made it far cheaper than buying in the UK


----------



## Bud001

I saw the white mont blanc limited edition the other day (the one with the mountains etched on the head) and i LOVE it, not sure if i love it with the price though.


----------



## Packleader

man71 said:


> I'm looking for a lower end Mont Blanc fountain pen. Ideas of where to look?


After spending a little time on the Pens & Writing Instruments forum, and because of this thread in particular, I stopped by a Mont Blanc boutique yesterday. It was my first time.

So, in response to the OPs question about where to look:

(1) If you happen to live anywhere near a Mont Blanc boutique, I would recommend a trip. The pens are beautiful, of course. They have catalogs and a sales staff to answer questions. If you are interested in a lower end pen, tell them so and you might be able to find exactly what you are looking for.

(2) A sales person in a paper/parchment store that I visited yesterday recommended http://www.fountainpenhostpital.com as a good place to research pens for sale.

Now, as for the questions of where to find a good deal on a lower end pen and/or whether such a pen is good value for the money... I think we'd need two new threads.

Best wishes,
Packleader


----------



## goodguy

Pretty amazing to see how no matter where I go on the net there are people who simply enjoy sinking their theeth into MB pens.
The issue of the quality of MB pens has been discussed plenty on the FPN.
I heard by far more complaints on Visconti, Omas and Pelikan pens then I did on MB.
The thing is that most MB owners that like their pens keep quiet and those that got a lemmon are enough vocal to make MB look like a 2$ Bic.
The truth is that the QC of all high end pens is about the same and so is their prices.
I dont think MB makes better pens then other high end pen makers but if you like the brand, the design, the name, the snow flake I would say go for it and buy with confident.
I know so many people who own MB pens and most of not all are HAPPY!!!
I cant remember how many MB pens I owned as I lost count but I would say around 30 of them and I had not a single problem with any of them.
Saying that I never bought a CC filler MB and all mine were piston filled.
Some were new and some 30+ years old.


----------



## goodguy

Bud001 said:


> I saw the white mont blanc limited edition the other day (the one with the mountains etched on the head) and i LOVE it, not sure if i love it with the price though.


You need to be a pen nut to excuse buying an expensive pen.
I own a 3000$ Visconti pen (which I got as a present from an AMAZING friend) and I doubt many people would shell this amount on a pen but high end pens is a world on its own just like high end watches are.
Few years ago my watch of choice was my Casio Data Bank and I thought spending 35$ on this watch was a lot of money but I had no problem spending 2000$ on my MB POA POPE Jullius II or 2400$ on my MB WE Hemingway.


----------



## Monocrom

goodguy said:


> I heard by far more complaints on Visconti, Omas and Pelikan pens then I did on MB.


Not sure what those folks were complaining about. Once in a rare while, we did get a customer who dropped one of those pens on the sidewalk, and wanted to know if there was a way to buff out the tiny scratch on the barrel, or cap, or clip. Unlike MB, no shattering.



> The thing is that most MB owners that like their pens keep quiet and those that got a lemon are enough vocal to make MB look like a 2$ Bic.


I've actually dropped a $2 Bic on the sidewalk. After examining it, I found a very shallow scratch. I wish the average MB pen was made as well as a $2 Bic. Also, pens aren't like cars. There are far fewer moving parts, and MB makes their pens in a uniformly manner. Each owner gets the same level of quality. And with the average MB, it's a very low level. And I can prove it. Unscrew a Mont Blanc made from that so-called precious resin. Now unscrew a pen from a different brand. One made similarly at right around the same price-point or even lower. Look down the barrels of both pens. What you'll notice is the ridiculously thin-walled circumference of the MB, compared to the competition. That's why MB pens shatter when dropped on the sidewalk, while pens from their competitors simply get scratched up.

No lemons. Each MB owner who goes the "precious resin" route can expect the same shattering performance. Thing is, some owners simply want to possess a MB. They put them away in drawers. Only to see the light of day on special occasions. Thus, greatly minimizing the chances of a drop or fall. Or, they put their MB in the desk drawer at their office. Often using the pen at the office. If it gets dropped at the office, the MB isn't likely to hit a hard surface. It's likely to hit a carpeted floor. Hence, no issue with shattering. A MB owner can go years thinking his MB is excellent quality. Here's where some of those fake MB pens are better than the real thing . . . The con-men use too much resin in the construction of their fakes. Drop a fake MB pen on the sidewalk, and (ironically) it's actually far more likely to survive than the real thing. 


> The truth is that the QC of all high end pens is about the same and so is their prices.


The prices, perhaps. The quality? Not even remotely so. We had a surprising number of collectors who stopped by the store on a regular basis. Not one single model from any of MB's competitors came back with an angry customer alongside, due to having shattered. Not one. Once in awhile, we got questions regarding buffing out a scratch from a Pelikan or similar high-end brand because the pen was dropped. With MB, it was a completely different story. Calming down irate customers who are about to fly off the handle shouldn't be a job requirement. But it was. Thankfully one thing made it very easy for us. Our store was located inside Roosevelt Field Mall. (Colorado Pen Company, store #30.) And right upstairs was, and still is, a Mont Blanc store. Customers calmed down real quick when we told them they could go right upstairs, and deal with MB directly. The customers were happy about that. The MB store employees hated us. Even had the nerve to ask why we were sending our customers up to them. Let's see, customer spent money on their product. Their product (despite all the marketing hype) turned out to be fragile junk that's ridiculously overpriced, customer wants the problem resolved immediately. Hmm . . . So we're the bad guys because . . . Nope! Still can't figure that one out.



> I don't think MB makes better pens then other high end pen makers but if you like the brand, the design, the name, the snow flake I would say go for it and buy with confidence.


I wouldn't. I've sold enough of them to know they're basically overpriced, fragile, junk. But, if a person is determined to get one. I'd at least recommend going with the stainless steel line of Solitaires. The resin junk models are far more popular and a bit less expensive. But with an S.S. Mont Blanc, at least you don't have to worry about the pen literally shattering if you accidentally drop it.



> I know so many people who own MB pens and most of not all are HAPPY!!!
> I can't remember how many MB pens I owned as I lost count but I would say around 30 of them and I had not a single problem with any of them.
> Saying that I never bought a CC filler MB and all mine were piston filled.
> Some were new and some 30+ years old.


I know a helluva lot more who were angry as Hell and far from happy with their MB pens. You get a much wider sampling as a sales associate in a high-end shop than as a collector.

Not a single problem? Sounds as though you have never dropped any of your MB pens, and have always purchased MB refills from a dedicated pen shop. That was always the other thing that angry MB owners complained about. Their refills leaking inside their MB pens. First question we always asked them . . . "Did you buy the refill at a dedicated pen shop or at Staples, Office Max, Office Depot or a similar place?"

100% of the time, the answer was never at a dedicated pen shop. MB does something that no other pen company does. MB sells their factory-seconds refills to the big discount office supply stores. Their refills which actually pass inspection get sent to the dedicated pen shops. That's why a MB refill at one of those shops is always more expensive than the ones found inside Staples, for example.

MB sees nothing wrong with selling both junk pens and junk refills to their loyal customers. That's the reality behind the hype.


----------



## goodguy

Too long of a post and tiring for me to answer.
I will repeat that I think overall quality of MB is as good as other pen makers.
My 149 felt more solid then my Visconti Divine Proportions or my Omas Paragon.
My Visconti Divine Proportions LE had to go for 4 months trip to Italy to get fixed.
The clip on my Omas Paragon is rusty even though I keep it clean and the piston on it is as rough as an old piret.
As I said I had lots of pens and yes I droped my 149 and 146 brushed them off and continued to use them.
I heard theycan shater but even though the pen fell on concreat from about 1.5 meters it was ok with no scratched.

Some people dont like MB and enjoy bashing it (I am not saying you are one of them) just like some like to bash Rolex.
Maybe you saw more MB users then me but I have seen too many including myself to think it has any issues, problems or QC more then other pens makers.
By the way CC fillers is in my eyes not a real FP, a FP should be self filling preferably with a piston.

I will repeat I think if anyone likes MB pens they should get them as I think they make excellent reliable pens from my own experience and from many people I met.
If you dont like MB or dont want to get one I can give you advise on other pens.

Want to know more people who love and use MB pens everyday all day go to

www.fountainpennetwork.com

Got to the MB section and ask them how reliable their pens are.


----------



## Monocrom

goodguy said:


> Too long of a post and tiring for me to answer.


Now, now, let's not go that route. I take the time to read posts from all members. Even those who disagree with me. Besides, how can you post a well-thought-out response without bothering to read through the major points I brought up? I think that's a fair question.



> I will repeat that I think overall quality of MB is as good as other pen makers.


Feel free to repeat it. Unfortunately that won't mitigate the sheer number of angry MB customers who came into the store I used to work at.



> My 149 felt more solid then my Visconti Divine Proportions or my Omas Paragon.
> My Visconti Divine Proportions LE had to go for 4 months trip to Italy to get fixed.
> The clip on my Omas Paragon is rusty even though I keep it clean and the piston on it is as rough as an old piret.


To be fair, I never said that all other pen brands made their models with perfection. Yes, we did encounter other issues at the store. A few off the top of my head would include Waterman clips that loosened up and would rattle in place. (Main reason why I prefer wrap-around clips on my pens.) Same issue with Cross Century and Century II models. Ironically, this was back when Cross still made their line of pens in America. Rust issues? To be honest, not a single one. We did have a few issues regarding nibs. (Main reason why I won't use one that is all steel.) Clearly other brands do indeed have their issues.

However we would literally get on average, one customer per week who was angry as Hell. They'd walk in with pieces of the shattered MB pen in one hand, and the rest of the pen in the other. Got to the point where I'd quickly ask them if they dropped their pen on the sidewalk. Some would simply nod "yes." Then I'd immediately tell them about the MB store upstairs and how they could go and deal with MB directly. I honestly did have such customers walk in who would then head upstairs without literally saying a single word to me. That's how common it got. So common that we developed a standard-issue response. (For lack of a better term.)



> As I said I had lots of pens and yes I dropped my 149 and 146 brushed them off and continued to use them.
> I heard they can shatter but even though the pen fell on concrete from about 1.5 meters it was ok with no scratched.


I believe you. If it was something that happened each and every single time, MB would currently be out of business. Having worked as a sales associate at an AD, the problem was common enough that it can't just be written off as a single, unfortunate, event. Nor as something that can be blamed on a bad batch. Keep in mind, I worked at a luxury pen chain-store. Ours' was #30. Before the company went under, there were actually around 80 stores when the company was doing great. Biggest ones were the original one, and store #8 that due to its size and sheer volume of sales became the unofficial Flagship store. Oftentimes we needed to communicate with other stores when customers at one store would put in special orders. If a particular store didn't have a particular pen, they got it from another CPC store. We both sent and received items. We also talked with other stores and learned that they too had very angry MB customers to deal with. At some places, the average was less than one a week. At others, especially store #8, it was closer to one a day. This wasn't just a minor issue.

Obviously management wanted us to keep that bit of insider info. under our hats. Fact was, MB sales accounted for a huge number of Colorado Pen Company revenue. Still, if a customer wanted a Mont Blanc, I'd at least try to steer them towards the S.S. versions. Would a resin model shatter if it hit the concrete sidewalk? Not every single time. Was there a very good chance that would happen? Judging by the numerous "standard-issue" responses I gave to the sheer number of angry MB customers, my experience says yes. Factor in the experiences from other Colorado Pen Company employees nationwide, and that "yes" takes on a much broader meaning.



> Some people don't like MB and enjoy bashing it (I am not saying you are one of them) just like some like to bash Rolex.
> Maybe you saw more MB users then me but I have seen too many including myself to think it has any issues, problems or QC more then other pens makers.
> By the way CC fillers is in my eyes not a real FP, a FP should be self filling preferably with a piston.


Please see what I posted just above. It's not just what I witnessed. No offense intended, as an SA who worked in a giant chain of luxury pen shops, I honestly was exposed to a much greater sampling of MB owners than any collector could expect to see. My particular store location was one of the busiest ones in the company. Not nearly as busy as the original store or store #8. But #30 was indeed part of the Top 10 in our chain. It was a source of pride for everyone who worked there. And, that's before factoring in the excellent communication all the stores had with each other. Taking their sampling into account as well, and my conclusions were based on an ocean-full of MB customers. The average collector is most likely going to be exposed to a pond-full of like-minded individuals.

I've seen some CC fillers that were quite nicely done. Specifically A.T. Cross (before they decided to save money by going with China). Generally though, I agree that a piston-filler is the better way to go. Especially if it's a pelikan with a removable nib.



> I will repeat I think if anyone likes MB pens they should get them as I think they make excellent reliable pens from my own experience and from many people I met.


We all have our favorite brands. Mine happens to be a certain high-end flashlight brand known as SureFire. Their products are simply magnificent, all around. Their business practices sometimes border on being terribly odorous. (Sometimes a bit worse.)

Over the years, there have been a number of less than magnificent incidents with QC. Some, such as their (back then) new L1 Cree model, was handled properly. In that case, with a recall. Others, such as their U2 model which retails for nearly $300 and was being received by customers DOA, definitely wasn't. I love the brand, but remain open to the fact that there have been well-known issues with certain models that others have experienced. Issues that I have not. Doesn't mean those issues don't exist. Same with MB. I'll repeat my earlier advice that those who genuinely want a MB pen should go for either the company's yearly Limited Editions, or at the very least; an S.S. Solitaire.


> Want to know more people who love and use MB pens everyday all day go to
> 
> www.fountainpennetwork.com
> 
> Got to the MB section and ask them how reliable their pens are.


I know that my posts in this topic are going to upset and anger quite a few folks who love their MB pens. Not my intention to do so. My main intention is to cut through the hype surrounding MB pens. I recall one individual, a fellow Mazda owner, recounting the trials and tribulations he had with his rotary engine Mazda RX-8. Main problem with rotary engines, other than a horrible lack of torque, is a horrible lack of reliability. Especially when the weather gets cold. He recounted the numerous times during the Winter season when his car would refuse to start. Honestly, it's a miracle he wasn't fired from his job. If I was his boss, I'd fire him for constantly being late. The very next thing he told me was how he loved that car, and (ironically) how reliable it was, and how much fun to drive.

Thing is, it wasn't remotely reliable. But he was a fan of the brand, and more specifically the RX-8. I have no doubt that many of the MB fans will tell me their favorite writing instruments are reliable. No doubt at all. As far as meeting more MB owners, no thank you. I already met more than I care to remember while working at Colorado Pen Company.


----------



## goodguy

Here are some reviews I wrote in the past about MB pens, hope this will help you decide which pen you want if at all.

Mont Blanc 146-review - The Fountain Pen Network

Mont Blanc 149-Review - The Fountain Pen Network

Mont Blanc Boheme-review - The Fountain Pen Network

Montblanc Pope Julius II LE-review - The Fountain Pen Network

Montblanc Agatha Christie LE-review - The Fountain Pen Network

Montblanc Hemingway LE-review - The Fountain Pen Network

Montblanc Mark Twain Le - Review - The Fountain Pen Network

Montblanc Writers Edition Pens 1992-2009 - Review - The Fountain Pen Network

Lots more reviews if you want 

Enjoy


----------



## ArnimFritsch

I have a MB 149 and couldn't be more pleased with it. I bought it to celebrate a significant personal victory, and I feel good every time I use it. Fountain pens can be very enjoyable, indeed. You can get a very nice used 149 from any number of reputable vendors, including Fountain Pen Hospital. The fountainpennetwork.com "for sale" listings is also a great resource. Look for someone with lots of postings who has been a member for some time. They are a much safer bet than anyone on Ebay.

Cheers,
Arnim


----------



## treble777

This 'dropped on the sidewalk' argument is interesting.

Many years ago, I owned a Nokia 3210. It could make calls and send text messages, but that was really the limit of what it could do. I dropped this phone more times than I care to mention, and the worst outcome was that the plastic battery cover would pop off. I'd pick the pieces up, snap the case back on, and it would be fine.

I've owned an iPhone for the past five or so years, and sadly have also dropped this as well. The first time I dropped it on a sidewalk (or pavement as we call them in the UK) the screen shattered, rendering the phone completely unusable. A year or so later, the iPhone slipped out of it's cover when I was closing a doorhandle, once again the screen shattered. Would I rather have a Nokia 3210 over an iPhone? No.

If you are going to drop things, buy a biro. It will write, and you'll never have to worry about breaking it. However if you have the capacity to look after precious and expensive items, buy the Montblanc. There comes a point where, excluding the limited editions or those festooned with precious stones, that no, it doesn't make rational sense to buy an expensive pen. However if you look after it, an expensive pen will provide you with years of writing enjoyment, it'll remain a symbol of where you were in life when you bought it.


----------



## Therightadvisor

Probably a little weird that my first post on a watch forum is about pens, but I came across "WatchUSeek" through TheFountainPenNetwork.

I'm a big Mont Blanc fan, but not for the right reasons. I currently own 10-12 Mont Blanc Pens, A Mont Blanc Profile Watch, and I'll have a MB Sport Watch come tuesday morning when it gets delivered. With all that said, I have never paid full price for any of them.

My pens:
MB 146-Feels great, writes fantastic, no troubles at all until the seal of the piston converter started leaking and I developed a giant green stain on a white dress shirt
MB 144 Stainless Solitaire-I've flushed it countless times and it still writes horribly. Ink flow is the likely cause
MB 144 Fountain-My cheapest MB fountain pen. Honestly, it is my favorite writer. Same nib as the 144 Stainless, but it writes smooth as butter. It is my favorite pen of my 50+ pen collection to write with
MB 145 Chopin-A good writer, but even out of the box brand new it didn't write as well as my black 144 does

I also own:
161 Le Grand Ballpoint
162 Le Grand Rollerball
164 Classique BP
163 Classique RB-This one has a cracked barrel which only confirms some of the other responses in here
163 Classique RB
Boheme Rollerball with Blue Gem
Starwalker Metal and Rubber RB

I love all my Mont Blanc pens, but only because they're easy to spot from far away. I've had more pen conversations with strangers when carrying a Mont Blanc than any other brand. You just can't mistake the white star and that's why people pay so much for these. If I wanted a bulletproof fountain pen, I'd use one of my Parker 51s.


----------



## Monocrom

Therightadvisor said:


> . . . You just can't mistake the white star and that's why people pay so much for these. If I wanted a bulletproof fountain pen, I'd use one of my Parker 51s.


Honestly, it genuinely amazes me that even MB collectors don't get it . . . It's not a star, it's not some chubby Star of David, it's not Slim Pickens riding a nuclear warhead down to the earth and looking like a shooting star.

The MB trademark, unlike every single other trademark on top of a pen, is not meant to be viewed from the top of the cap. It's meant to be viewed from the side. This is most evident on a black Solitaire. The trademark technically begins just above the thin band that holds the clip in place. The black portion of the top of the cap is a mountain peak. The white "star" is actually a snowcap. It's supposed to be a representation of a Bavarian mountain.

Yes, I know . . . MB's two cheapest pen lines have flat tops and you can't view the snowcap properly on those. I have no clue why MB did that. We never could get a response about why from MB when I worked at Colorado Pen Company. But the MB rep. did tell us that yes, it's a snowcap. That's what it's supposed to be.

Nothing personal, it just annoys me a bit to know there are dedicated MB collectors out there who still think it's a star. Even worse, there are MB employees at MB stores who are happy to let customers think it's a white star. Not just sales associates at an AD, but actual MB employees who definitely should know better.

It's almost as bad as watch collectors who think Rolex created the first modern-day dive watch with their Submariner.


----------



## Uwe W.

Monocrom said:


> The black portion of the top of the cap is a mountain peak. The white "star" is actually a snowcap. It's supposed to be a representation of a Bavarian mountain.


I'm hardly a knowledgeable Montblanc collector. I have one of their fountain pens and buy their ink on occasion, so I certainly wasn't aware of the meaning behind their logo. However, isn't Mont Blanc (the mountain) between Italy and France, not Bavaria?

It was certainly interesting to find out that the pen cap was supposed to resemble a snow-capped peak. I had to check my pen's profile along with that of an ink well. Very interesting.

















And here's what Montblanc has to say on the subject; they refer to it as a star as well, a star that represents a snow covered peak:


----------



## Monocrom

Not surprising at all. That's what happens when the vast majority of your customer base decides that your trademark is a star.

If MB started correcting their customers each time they referred to the "White Star;" those customers would feel insulted and possibly upset. That's never good for business. They want to believe it's a star, let them. Even up to the point that MB even starts calling it a star themselves. Go with it.

When the MB representative used to stop by the store, I recall one time our manager asking him about the trademark. He verified that it's a snowcap on a Bavarian mountain peak. (I believe the Bavarian alps are the highest mountain peaks in Germany. And MB is German.) And that's all it was supposed to be. Once again, if your customers who happily buy your product want to believe they are getting a white star on their luxury pen; then you go with it.

*Edit:*

Going with the flow happens even with items more important than a trademark. I'm a pharmacy technician. Sometimes certain drugs are created for one thing, but then become far more popular for something else. When that happens, you let the general public believe the more popular (and money-making) something else is the only thing that was intended from the start. A certain drug starting with "V" is probably the best example of what I mean. Originally, it was created for women only . . . To treat hyper-tension. Works great for that. But then someone at the drug company decided to try it out on a man. Possibly increase sales to the other 50% of the population if it proves effective on them as well. Well, it proved to be very effective; for something completely different. Now the price has gone up to the point that it's only sold to men. Women have to use other drugs for hyper-tension because "V" is far too popular, far too expensive, and some insurance companies refuse to cover claims made by women in the case of "V" prescriptions.

But you go where the money is. In this case, you let the public believe that "V" was always made for men. Why bother with the truth?


----------



## Therightadvisor

Monocrom said:


> Honestly, it genuinely amazes me that even MB collectors don't get it . . . It's not a star, it's not some chubby Star of David, it's not Slim Pickens riding a nuclear warhead down to the earth and looking like a shooting star.
> 
> The MB trademark, unlike every single other trademark on top of a pen, is not meant to be viewed from the top of the cap. It's meant to be viewed from the side. This is most evident on a black Solitaire. The trademark technically begins just above the thin band that holds the clip in place. The black portion of the top of the cap is a mountain peak. The white "star" is actually a snowcap. It's supposed to be a representation of a Bavarian mountain.
> 
> Yes, I know . . . MB's two cheapest pen lines have flat tops and you can't view the snowcap properly on those. I have no clue why MB did that. We never could get a response about why from MB when I worked at Colorado Pen Company. But the MB rep. did tell us that yes, it's a snowcap. That's what it's supposed to be.
> 
> Nothing personal, it just annoys me a bit to know there are dedicated MB collectors out there who still think it's a star. Even worse, there are MB employees at MB stores who are happy to let customers think it's a white star. Not just sales associates at an AD, but actual MB employees who definitely should know better.
> 
> It's almost as bad as watch collectors who think Rolex created the first modern-day dive watch with their Submariner.


Whoa whoa, who ever said I wasn't aware of at least the basic history behind Mont Blanc? I call it a star because that's the generally accepted term to call it. Do you pronounce Mont Blanc with a true European accent? Let me tell you that in my part of the world, if you do, people will laugh at you....I know from experience.

A common example of my point is the word "comprises". To say "The United States is comprised of 50 states" is actually incorrect grammar. The correct usage is "50 states comprise the United States." We change the way we speak to conform to societal norms. Sometimes it's actually awkward to use a correct usage with the wrong types of people. The original poster was asking where to buy MB pens so I used terminology I knew he could relate to.

I'm well aware that Meisterstuck means Master Stroke, That Mont Blanc is the tallest mountain in the alps, that 4810 represents the height of the mountain(in meters, although eventually it will be 4809 and so on). And no this wasn't the product of a quick Wikipedia search. I've been to France on several occasions, have relatives in both Nantes and La Baule, France. I'm not trying to start an argument, just defending my case that I'm not an entirely ignorant collector.


----------



## Monocrom

Therightadvisor said:


> Whoa whoa, who ever said I wasn't aware of at least the basic history behind Mont Blanc? I call it a star because that's the generally accepted term to call it. Do you pronounce Mont Blanc with a true European accent? Let me tell you that in my part of the world, if you do, people will laugh at you....I know from experience.
> 
> A common example of my point is the word "comprises". To say "The United States is comprised of 50 states" is actually incorrect grammar. The correct usage is "50 states comprise the United States." We change the way we speak to conform to societal norms. Sometimes it's actually awkward to use a correct usage with the wrong types of people. The original poster was asking where to buy MB pens so I used terminology I knew he could relate to.
> 
> I'm well aware that Meisterstuck means Master Stroke, That Mont Blanc is the tallest mountain in the alps, that 4810 represents the height of the mountain(in meters, although eventually it will be 4809 and so on). And no this wasn't the product of a quick Wikipedia search. I've been to France on several occasions, have relatives in both Nantes and La Baule, France. I'm not trying to start an argument, just defending my case that I'm not an entirely ignorant collector.


I hear what you're saying. Also, my previous post was not personally directed at you. My apologies for not making that clear.

However, I refuse to jump on the band wagon. Anytime someone tells me they were "conversating" with another person, I correct them. If they get upset, my feeling is they have no reason to get upset with me for using the proper term. On sites outside of WUS, I've corrected others for referring to a two-stripe NATO watch strap as a "James Bond" strap. As good as "Q" was at coming up with advanced spy gear, even he wasn't good enough to invent a watch strap that didn't even exist back in the mid 1960s when "Goldfinger" and "Thunderball" came out.

I figure if I'm conversing with a fellow pen, flashlight, knife, firearm, or watch enthusiast; then they should be familiar with the proper use of various terms. If they are not, I correct them. If they're new to the hobby, I help them by letting them know the proper terms. I just personally see no reason to allow an incorrect assumption to continue simply because it's a popular one. If someone refers to a .32 caliber Seecamp as a "Saturday Night Special," I correct them. Why should a high-quality pocket-pistol be known by a derogatory 1970's term for cheap, imported, junk that hasn't existed in America in years? If someone complains that their Seecamp is a piece of junk because it won't reliably work with all types of .32 ammunition, once again; I correct them. (It's no secret that excellent reliability from a Seecamp requires use of a handful of specific .32 caliber loadings.)

There are other examples as well. I wouldn't expect fellow members of WUS to sit back if someone posted that their new Omega SMP automatic was a piece of junk because it couldn't keep time as accurately as their $50 quartz Casio watch. I'd expect the Omega fans to correct that individual. And, I'd even expect non-Omega owners on WUS to jump in as well. Once again, nothing personal. It's just . . . When one doesn't correct someone (politely correct them) regarding an issue or item, then one is just helping to let ignorance continue on its way.


----------



## Duane Peterson

I received a beautiful Burgundy Meisterstruck ballpoint pen as a graduate school graduation gift which I cherished. I've never owned a pen that fit so well in my hand and it never left my desk at home, but it was stolen about 7 years ago and because I'm now on disability for a chronic illness I'm unable to purchase a replacement in retail, but I have become very adept in using ebay, but it still took me two years to find the same pen on ebay at a price I could afford. The seller was located in Germany which didn't concern me, but the day it arrived before I even took it out of the box I knew it was a fake. After I picked it up I would estimate it was maybe half the weight of my former pen.I did finally get a refund, but I would suggest that if you do decide to get one on ebay insist on some sort of proof it's the real thing.


----------

